# معانى وجمل مجهولة فى سفر المزامير



## مخلص داود (17 أبريل 2009)

معاني بعض كلمات وتعبيرات متكررة في المزامير: سلاه: هذا تعبير موسيقي ورد 71 مرة في 39 مزموراً، لا نعرف معناه بالضبط. ويقول بعض المفسرين إنه يعني تقوية اللحن وتوقيعه بشِدَّة، فيتوقف المرنمون عن الترتيل لتعزف الآلة الموسيقية وحدها. ويقول آخرون إن معناه وقفة موسيقية، فتتوقَّف الآلات الموسيقية والمرتلون، ليتأملوا معنى ما رتَّلوه. ويقول يعقوب (الذي من الرها) إنها تشبه "آمين" بعد الصلاة، ومعناها "استجِب" فيكون معنى "سلاه" "أَعطِ بركتك". (وردت "سلاه" أيضاً ثلاث مرات في نبوة حبقوق).
لإمام المغنين: وردت في عنوان 55 مزموراً، هي 4-6 و8 و9 و11-14 و18-22 و31 و36 و39-42 و44-47 و49 و51-62 و64-70 و75-77 و80 و81 و84 و85 و88 و109 و139 و140. وهناك تفسيرات كثيرة لهذا العنوان، أقربها إلى الصواب أن قائد فرقة ترنيم الهيكل (إمام المغنّين) كان يقود العابدين في ترنيم هذا المزمور بالهيكل. وقد يكون أن أحد الشعراء أهدى المزمور لإمام المغنين، كما جاء عنوان المزمور الرابع "لإمام المغنّين .. مزمور لداود" لأن داود كتب المزمور وأهداه لإمام المغنين.
على القرار:[/size] وردت في عنوان مزموري 6 و12. وهي ترجمة لكلمة عبرية معناها "الثامنة" قال بعض المفسرين إنها آلة موسيقية ذات ثمانية أوتار، وقال البعض إنها تشير إلى خفض الصوت في السلَّم الموسيقى، ولو أن البعض قالوا إن السلم الموسيقي لم يكن معروفاً عند بني إسرائيل. 
شجوية: وردت عنواناً للمزمور السابع، وهي غالباً من أصل أكادي، وتعني ترنيمة شجوى وحزن. وفي اللغة العربية: شجاه الأمر شجواً، أحزنه. (وردت أيضاً في صيغة الجمع                   في حبقوق 3 :1).
الجتيَّة:[/size] وردت في عنوان مزامير 8 و81 و84. وقد تكون آلة موسيقية اختُرعت أو استُخدمت في العاصمة الفلسطينية "جت" وعرفها منهم بنو إسرائيل. أو قد يكون اسم لحنٍ تُغنَّى به أغنية قطاف العنب، الذي كان يوافق موعد عيد المظال.
موت الإبن: وردت في عنوان المزمور التاسع. وربما كان اسم لحن حزين وُضع لرثاء ابنٍ مات، استُعير ليُرتَّل به المزمور.
ضرب الأوتار: وردت في مزمور 9 :16. وهي توجيه للموسيقيين، قد يعني تهدئة العزف ليعطي المرنمين فرصة التفكير الهادئ والتأمل في معاني كلمات المزمور.
مذهَّبة: وردت في عنوان مزامير 16 و56-60. وهي تعني "مغطاة برقائق الذَّهب" أي أن كلمات المزمور لامعة ثمينة كالذهب.
على أَيِّلة الصبح: وردت في عنوان مزمور 22. ولا نعرف معناها، والأغلب أنها اسم اللحن الذي يُرتَّل به المزمور.
قصيدة: وردت في عنوان 13 مزموراً هي 32 و42 و44 و45 و52-55 و74 و78 و88 و89 و142. وهي تعني في الأصل العبري "ما يعطي فطنة وحكمة" وترجمتها السبعينية "مزمورُ فَهْمٍ".
للتذكير: وردت في عنوان مزموري 38 و70. وتعني تذكير المرنم بأحداث مقدسة لا يجب أن ينساها.
على السوسن: وردت في عنوان مزامير 45 و60 و69 و80. والسوسن آلة موسيقية تشبه في شكلها زهـرة السوسـن. وكلمـة "سوسن" قريبـة من كلمـة "ستة" في اللغـة العبرية، وربمـا كانـت آلـة "السوسن" ذات ستة أوتار.
على الجواب: وردت في عنوان مزمور 46. وهو اسم اللحن الذي يُرتَّل به المزمور، ويمكن ترجمته "لحن العذارى".
على الحمامة البكماء بين الغرباء: وردت في عنوان مزمور 56. ومعناه غير معروف، والأغلب أنه اسم اللحن الذي يُرتَّل به المزمور.
على لا تُهلِك: وردت في عنوان مزامير 57-59 و75. ربما تشير إلى لحنٍ كانت تُرتَّل به صلاة موسى في تثنية 9: 26 "وصلَّيتُ للرب: يا سيد الرب، لا تُهلِك شعبك وميراثك الذي فديته بعظمتك". ثم استُخدم اللحن لترتيل هذه المزامير الأربعة.
على يدوثون: وردت في عنوان مزموري 62 و77. ويدوثون اسم عبري معناه "حامد أو مُسبِّح" مـن سبط لاوي، وأحـد الموسيقيـين الثلاثة الكبار الذين عيَّنهم الملك داود لقيادة التسبيح في الهيكل (1أي 16 :41-43 و25 :1-3). والأغلب أن يدوثون هو واضع اللحن الذي يُرنَّم به المزمور.
ترنيمة المصاعد: وردت عنواناً لخمسة عشر مزموراً هي مزامير 120-134. كان بنو إسرائيل يرنمونها وهم صاعدون إلى أورشليم للاحتفال بالعيد


----------



## ThE GreaT ProF (17 أبريل 2009)

طب ياعم يعنى ايه الكلام ده


----------



## مخلص داود (18 أبريل 2009)

الكلام ده موضح امام كل عنوان ويحتاج لبحث فى الكتاب المقدس كلمة الله فى سفر المزامير ومن يجتهد يعرف الكثير من لالىء كلمة الله ومن الممكن التوضيح فى موضوع اخر. ردا على the grea t prof من كاتب موضوع معانى وجمل مجهولة فى سفر المزامير


----------



## اني بل (23 أبريل 2009)

ميرسي على المعاني والجمل من سفر المزامير


----------

